# won't run on grass



## RonNL (Jan 31, 2021)

I blow a path to the barn. I had a small Toro that worked perfect on the grass, now I have a Toro that's a little wider than the old one
This is a little wider. It's a CCR 2200. It won't work on the grass. Anybody have any thoughts on this.
Thanks in advance, 
RonNL


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RonNL said:


> I blow a path to the barn. I had a small Toro that worked perfect on the grass, now I have a Toro that's a little wider than the old one
> This is a little wider. It's a CCR 2200. It won't work on the grass. Anybody have any thoughts on this.
> Thanks in advance,
> RonNL


i'd get a lawnmower.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never seen anyone running a single stage over the lawn ... just sayin.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

I had to clean a path through 6-8”of snow alongside my house from the front yard to the backyard using my Toro CCR 3650. Just go slow and angle the bucket up so the paddles don’t dig in. You will need to provide the propulsion and not rely on the paddles to pull you along.







Good luck!

Hec


----------

